# Costa del Sol Property



## XTreme

Tapas Properties are your specialist *Costa del Sol estate agency* for:

• Brand new Off-Plan Quality apartments, townhouses and villas

• Pre-owned luxury Villas & Penthouses

We are 100% focused on quality. Not quantity.

We drive up and down the coast every day to look for the best deal for you. Local knowledge is key. Where do you look? What developers can you trust?

It takes hundreds of hours to find out. But don’t worry, that is our job. You can relax in the knowledge that you are being looked after by serious property professionals.

If you only want to see the best properties on the Costa del Sol, you have come to the right place!

Contact us now at *[email protected]*

*www.tapasproperties.com*


----------

